

Open Source Dickishness (Express sold to StrongLoop) - philliphaydon
http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-dickishness

======
jonaldomo
I see the transfer of ownership, I don't see anything about money involved. Am
I missing something or was using 'sold' misleading?

~~~
idlewan
visionmedia mentions a settlement here [1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264#issuecomme...](https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264#issuecomment-50567002)

